# Lost one of the boys today



## wallab (Sep 7, 2011)

I went for a hike this morning with my 2 goats. It wasn't a hard hike and they've done it before. We made it to the top of the ridge and started back down. About 1/2 way down one of them starts foaming at the mouth real bad and then falls down. I take his pack off him and pull him to some nearby shade. I get him to drink a couple of bottles of water and then gave him some time to rest. He didn't get any better and he rolled over on his side with his tongue hanging out the side of his mouth in the dirt. At that point I took off for the bottom where the water is and fill up some bottles. It took me about an hour to get back to him, but he had died. 

He did great up until that point. Climbed to the top like it was no big deal. It was warm out, but nothing abnormal. I'm at a loss for what caused it. They were given an opportunity to get a drink before we started and both declined which is normal. There is rattle snakes in the area and they were off the trail a little ways shortly before this started. They weren't eating very much on the trail and there was no plants that stood out as being poisonous. Mostly just scrub pine and sage brush.

This sucks. I've had these two since they were little and my family has gotten pretty attached. Now I have one goat and he's not happy about being alone.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah, that does totally suck. Am so sorry for your loss  Two things come to mind with the foaming and going down. 1, poisoning can cause this. If by chance he got into some Japaneses Yew, only a few ounces is all it takes to kill a goat and it does grow around the NW in the mountains here and there. 2, could there of been something caught in his throat? I have actually heard a the same symptoms when a goat swallowed a pine cone and it got stuck in the goats throat.

Here is a link about Japanese Yew. I suggest you look up some photos of it to see if maybe you remember coming across it. http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/yew.html

Also, give me a description of remaining goat. I maybe able to set you up with a pen mate if needed.


----------



## imported_Curtis_King (Apr 11, 2013)

Wallab

So sorry to hear about the loss of your good budy. Its always hard to loose animals that we get attached to. All Gods creatures great and small. They bring us more happiness some times than the people in our lives.

I spoke to a vet once about snake bite. Rattlers. He did not think that a rattler has enough venum to kill a goat or large animal but would leave swelling in the area bitten. There is not a lot of information in print on this topic and I have looked.

I allways carry a tube of that activated charcole for fast drenching if a goat starts foaming at the mouth from possible poisinous plants. I picked up this rapid first aid technique at the NAPgA Rendy three years ago in Idaho. Even if its not plants the Charcole will not harm your goat but could prevent death within one hour.

Dave is my GO To Guy for advanced Goat information in my area. I also have three outstanding Alpine Wethers from his ranch. They are big, strong Handsome and healthy and I love em. Give Dave a call and start searching for another pack goat.

Its hard to get back up when we fall. "Get another Pack Goat started and drive on".
I know it sucks but the faster you get going with a new goat the faster you will charge your batteries and your motivation for your Goat Packing program. I lost my first Pack Goat to UC so _I'VE_ been there. Good Luck and never give up.

"Long Live The Pack Goat"
Curtis King


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

That is scary. I am glad your goat was doing what he probably loved to do, enjoying a good hike. Good luck Wallab, I'm sorry you lost a good goat friend.


----------



## wallab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. It's hard having such great trips with the boys and then have this happen. Never thought I would get attached to a goat, but this has hit home. I need to get another one fast or find a home for the one I got. Dave I sent you a PM

Brad
(509)899-1057


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

this is scary.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss and know how hard this can be. They are very special to each of us and I hope you find a way to keep the one you have.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not sure If I have anything that would be worth more then just a companion through the winter at this late in the year but you are more then welcome to em. Ill call around to some friends and see if they have anything as well. PM received.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your terrible loss. So unexpected. I wish there was some way to know what caused it because that it is really scary!


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

At least they didn't BOTH eat whatever it was. Its a sad story though. I hate those kinds of emergencies where there's little you're qualified to do about it.

I'm shocked that the yew is so poisonous yet grown for decoration. I've seen it before somewhere. I'll keep an eye out. Fortunately we dont have it growing in the woods here. Rhododendrons dont live here either. Utah has few dangers, which has allowed me to be a little lazy about researching poisonous plants and bugs etc. I wish there was the definitive illustrated guide to poison plants for horses and goats on the trail.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

So very sorry to hear this. I can't even imagine losing one of your buddies, especially on a hike, not knowing what really happened. This is one of my biggest fears. I hope you find new friend for him asap and your heart heals quickly.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The suddenness of the attack falls in line with Yew but the foaming doesnt. So am guessing it may have been something else. On the farm I worked on, the lady who owned it would allow tree and grass trimmers to dump their refuge. The goats and cows would eat the grass and leaves and she would pull the wood out, season and split it for sale in a few years. This was the main income of the farm. There were a few times idiot trimmers would bring in Japanese Yew. Luckly we would do daily walks to see what they had brought in and caught it 99% of the times. The few times we didnt saw a dozen dead goats and a cow or two were lost.

Just had an idea. Maybe a retrace of the path taking pictures of anything you dont recognize and posting the pics here might help. At least this way if it was something he ate, we might be able to figure out what it is and to look for it on later trips.


----------



## wallab (Sep 7, 2011)

Good idea Dave. I'll do it. The goat that died eats on hikes and the live goat doesn't eat very much. All I remember him eating was some grass so who knows. I'm taking off for the week to go hunting (unfortunately without the goats), but when I get back I'll go hike the trail to take some pics.


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Wallab, I'm very sorry to hear about your goatie buddy. I understand the attachment; it really hurts to lose one. Who ever imagined goats would have such a way of getting into your heart? 

Please do let us know if you figure out what caused the death. I hope Dave is able to help you find companionship for your current goat.


----------

